# Death by dyeing



## die2win (Aug 10, 2008)

I have never heard of that practice, how barbaric just for a "new" look and a fast buck. :angryfire 

Are those Neon zebra Danio's in a similar class?


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

No, they are not. They are DNA modified which is not cruel, but to some people ethicly questionably. I have no problem with it.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

They are selling purple, blue, etc. amanos now too...:angryfire


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

fishsandwitch said:


> http://www.deathbydyeing.org/


I think "painted" fish are banned in England. Hooray for them. I think we should do the same here.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

Lnb said:


> I think "painted" fish are banned in England. Hooray for them. I think we should do the same here.


Yes, that is true. American gov't only cares about cruelty against mamals.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

I saw the title of this thread, and I first thought it said "Death by dying," and I was thinking to myself, "as opposed to death by living? What's he getting at?"

It took me a little while to see that e.

lol at myself.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I saw this and thought that it was going to be a thread like the darwin awards since there's a gravestone in my village with the scripture read "In this ground lies " " " " whom of which died of death rest in peace" Made me smile every morning I read it.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Oh and as best I know it's not Illegal here but is becoming soon.


----------

